# FNG with a YM1300D



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Hello there. I just bought a Yanmar YM1300D from the original owner. I know virtually nothing
about tractors or diesels. I'm a motorcycle guy. We have one acre with trees, some small stumps and some rocks 
I'm hoping this can help with. I got really lucky. The seller is very particular on keeping his things nice. The tractor has always been garaged when not in use. The seat isn't even torn. He replaced the clutch 2 years ago. It runs excellent. 
Has a front loader and box scraper and all the manuals. I'm hoping you all can steer me in the right direction on this stuff. 
Thanks

Mad


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You'll know a lot more after reading the manuals.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Hello there. I just bought a Yanmar YM1300D from the original owner. I know virtually nothing
> about tractors or diesels. I'm a motorcycle guy. We have one acre with trees, some small stumps and some rocks
> I'm hoping this can help with. I got really lucky. The seller is very particular on keeping his things nice. The tractor has always been garaged when not in use. The seat isn't even torn. He replaced the clutch 2 years ago. It runs excellent.
> Has a front loader and box scraper and all the manuals. I'm hoping you all can steer me in the right direction on this stuff.
> ...


Welcome to the site. Glad you have the manuals. And if you need them in PDF, the Parts Manual is in the RESOURCE MANAGER > TRACTOR Cut section. Just scroll thru the models. 

The model YM1300D tells a good deal.

YM = Series
13 = Hp 
00 = typically a 2-cylinder engine until the YM2500 that it all changed. 
D = 4WD

This is a Gray Market tractor, so the support comes from the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO and the parts network. Link in my signature below. Yanmar will not support it directly. 

Don't worry on bit. There is a strong network supporting the Yanmar Gary Market, unlike the other brands. And at times, John Deere parts would work too. 

Your machine and the YM1110D are the very first 2 tractors to ever have 4WD in the world. Yanmar turned the world upside-down when these came out.


----------



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Thanks for that information. Our local tractor shop is pretty good about getting parts. He said he'd love to sell Yanmar again if he could get them. 

Mad


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Thanks for that information. Our local tractor shop is pretty good about getting parts. He said he'd love to sell Yanmar again if he could get them.
> 
> Mad


Where is he located, it could happen.


----------



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

The dealer is in Red Bluff California.
Here's some pictures
Mad


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice looking little tractor.....Congrats and welcome to the forum.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

bmaverick said:


> ...Your machine and the YM1110D are the very first 2 tractors to ever have 4WD in the world. Yanmar turned the world upside-down when these came out.


Really?


----------

